# 1966 Pontiac Console mounted Vacuum Gauge



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*1967 Pontiac Console mounted Vacuum Gauge*

I just purchased a factory Pontiac vacuum gauge for my 1967 GTO off of Ebay. When it arrived I tried it and it did not work. Removed the one screw and removed the workings from the cup. Everything looks OK but the gauge does not work. I tried both connecting it to a car engine vacuum line and when that did not work I used a hand vacuum pump to try and get it to work. Nothing helped. This is an all mechancal gauge. The needle moves if I move it from the back by hand just by squeezing the diaphragm a very little. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it? or can it be fixed? Paid total of 145.00 for it. Seller will not take it back, in his description he says untested. Don't believe him but that's it.
Thanks
alan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know if they can be repaired but I have one that works that I have no use for.
I will take 50 bucks for it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Untested means 'does not work'. Buyer Beware. $145 is a lot to pay for a vacuum gauge, about twice the going rate, IMHO. Also, in the day, it was not an option normally found on performance GTO's.....mostly used on Bonnevilles and Cheiftains, along with a dash mounted compass and a tissue dispenser. My advice would be to forgo it altogether, it belongs with the curb-feeler set.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Well you know what they say about opinions 

Alan,
If you go to just about any GTO show you will indeed see quite a few of them, 
weather they are day 1 options or not many think they are a nice addition.
Lots of folks quickly assume its a Tach, then I just tell them to look closer.
Definitely more of a novelty then a necessity, but neat part none the less. 

If you think you might want to have it checked/repaired reach out to Pete Serio he may be able to help.
Precision Pontiac Home Page
Also if you get it fixed and decide to go forward with the install LMK as I have full installation spec sheets.

Cheers


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am protesting this sale to Ebay but will probably loose because in the description it said untested and no return. So I may be interested in your vacuum gauge. Does the 50.00 include shipping to Texas? Do you have a picture you can send to my email of [email protected] Thanks in advance
alan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

alanmay0 said:


> I am protesting this sale to Ebay but will probably loose because in the description it said untested and no return. So I may be interested in your vacuum gauge. Does the 50.00 include shipping to Texas? Do you have a picture you can send to my email of [email protected] Thanks in advance
> alan


No, I paid 50 bucks for it so 65 bucks shipped.
I just took it down for pics and tested it with my Gomco vac pump and both gauges registered 20 pounds so it works.
Here are the pics.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Untested meant that it was buy at your own risk. Nothing to protest on the auction. A vacuum gauge can be tested in 10 seconds by simply sucking on it, so the seller most likely knew it was non-op, that's why he used the get out of jail free term, 'untested'. You bought on faith, hoping it would work. All that said, what a great looking interior, GTO Junior! Very, very sharp....'66 has the best seat pattern, IMO. Good luck to everybody on getting the gauge sold, shipped, and installed.


----------

